# Xenesthis Sp White



## Singapore_Blue1 (May 26, 2011)

Well my 7" male is getting ready to molt. He turned black late yesterday. I am guessing that this should be his final molt. So that means my breeding project will begin soon. My 9" Female molted back in December so the timing shouldn't be too bad. I have her set up in a very large container probably 20 gallons at least.


----------



## BrynWilliams (May 26, 2011)

if you could photos that would be awesome!


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (May 26, 2011)

BrynWilliams said:


> if you could photos that would be awesome!


Oh I will be taking photos for sure..I have too  To my knowledge they have not been produced in the US. Not to mention they are rarely available to begin with even if they are imported. This should be lots of fun and I can't wait to see how stunning the male is when he matures.


----------



## Hatr3d (May 26, 2011)

Good luck, great species. And yes, provide pictures! _Pamphobeteus_ and _Xenesthis_ males are some of the best looking teraphosids ever.


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (May 26, 2011)

Hatr3d said:


> Good luck, great species. And yes, provide pictures! _Pamphobeteus_ and _Xenesthis_ males are some of the best looking teraphosids ever.


I totally agree with that statement. I happen to be blessed with both...My P. ultramarinus male will mature right behind the Xenesthis sp. White male. I am so excited it is hard to contain myself.


----------



## Quixtar (May 26, 2011)

Just curious, do you have any younger P. ultramarinus males? I have a female and a friend of mine has a bigger male, and I feel she's not going to make it to breeding size before he turns ultimate. It's so hard to come across this species in the US that I think we (all ultramarinus owners) should work together on breeding these.


----------



## PhobeToPhile (May 26, 2011)

Maybe you could try power feeding the female? Just a thought.


----------



## Unravel (May 26, 2011)

you must post pics! i cant even find a pic of an adult sp. white anywhere. Must be great to own such a rare specimen  wish you all the best and hopefully you will have some available for sale in the coming months haha. :drool:


----------



## Quixtar (May 27, 2011)

PhobeToPhile said:


> Maybe you could try power feeding the female? Just a thought.


Power feeding can only go so far. He looks to be 2-3 molts ahead.


----------



## Newflvr (May 27, 2011)

Singapore_Blue1 said:


> Well my 7" male is getting ready to molt. He turned black late yesterday. I am guessing that this should be his final molt. So that means my breeding project will begin soon. My 9" Female molted back in December so the timing shouldn't be too bad. I have her set up in a very large container probably 20 gallons at least.


Without pics it's just a story :liar:


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (May 27, 2011)

Newflvr said:


> Without pics it's just a story :liar:


Well I genuinely hope your being sarcastic because I don't take kindly to being told I am full of <edit>.   I have both P. ultramarinus and Xenesthis sp white pairs. I guess I will have to upload some new pictures later this evening. I will not take pictures of the Male Xenesthis sp white till he molts. My female is breath taking though...:}

---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------




Quixtar said:


> Just curious, do you have any younger P. ultramarinus males? I have a female and a friend of mine has a bigger male, and I feel she's not going to make it to breeding size before he turns ultimate. It's so hard to come across this species in the US that I think we (all ultramarinus owners) should work together on breeding these.


I agree with you. I don't have a smaller male unfortunetly. How big is your female? She doesn't have to be 5" to breed her you know. It is necessary that we get these well established in the US. My P. ultramarinus is my favorite T and both of mine are extremely gentle. In my personal opinion it is not only the prettiest of the Pamphobeteus but the gentlest as well.


----------



## Newflvr (May 27, 2011)

Newflvr said:


> Without pics it's just a story :liar:


Please refer to above statement.


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (May 27, 2011)

Newflvr said:


> Please refer to above statement.


Well your about to look pretty freaking stupid....;P;P;P
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=158156

There are your pics smart a** 
I will post new ones later this evening but here is some proof for those who don't think I actually own this species...


----------



## BrettG (May 27, 2011)

Singapore_Blue1 said:


> Well your about to look pretty freaking stupid....;P;P;P
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=158156
> 
> There are your pics smart a**
> I will post new ones later this evening but here is some proof for those who don't think I actually own this species...


Relax. Not worth getting worked up over.


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (May 27, 2011)

BrettG said:


> Relax. Not worth getting worked up over.


Valid point...:worship:


----------



## Quixtar (May 27, 2011)

Singapore_Blue1 said:


> Well I genuinely hope your being sarcastic because I don't take kindly to being told I am full of <edit>.   I have both P. ultramarinus and Xenesthis sp white pairs. I guess I will have to upload some new pictures later this evening. I will not take pictures of the Male Xenesthis sp white till he molts. My female is breath taking though...:}
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------
> 
> ...


My female is between 3.5-4" and has her adult colors. She's quite a bit smaller not only in legspan but also in bulk compared to my friend's male, who is roughly 4.5". I share the same opinion of P. ultramarinus. This was my "holy grail" T for a while and I think she was worth every penny.

Beautiful Xenesthis sp. White female you have there. Did you get her from Todd Gearheart? I remember him having a good sized female for sale two years ago.


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (May 27, 2011)

Quixtar said:


> My female is between 3.5-4" and has her adult colors. She's quite a bit smaller not only in legspan but also in bulk compared to my friend's male, who is roughly 4.5". I share the same opinion of P. ultramarinus. This was my "holy grail" T for a while and I think she was worth every penny.
> 
> Beautiful Xenesthis sp. White female you have there. Did you get her from Todd Gearheart? I remember him having a good sized female for sale two years ago.


Thank you...No I actually got her and the P. ultramarinus from a friend of mine, Gabe Motuz. He recently got out of the trade a little while back. Got both females first then got the male P. ultramarinus from Joe Rossi. The Xenesthis sp white male I happened to run across someone on the boards selling it so I jumped on it. At 4" legspan I would still try to breed her. I will send you my male when I am finished with him if your interested. We may as well take as many shots at getting a sac as possible.


----------



## Quixtar (May 27, 2011)

Singapore_Blue1 said:


> Thank you...No I actually got her and the P. ultramarinus from a friend of mine, Gabe Motuz. He recently got out of the trade a little while back. Got both females first then got the male P. ultramarinus from Joe Rossi. The Xenesthis sp white male I happened to run across someone on the boards selling it so I jumped on it. At 4" legspan I would still try to breed her. I will send you my male when I am finished with him if your interested. We may as well take as many shots at getting a sac as possible.


I wasn't aware that Joe loaned you the male. That's who I was talking about.


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (May 27, 2011)

Quixtar said:


> I wasn't aware that Joe loaned you the male. That's who I was talking about.


Not loaned...Bought outright actually. I talked Joe into selling him to me. So my male will mature out in a month or two..Do you want me to look you up when I am done with him then?


----------



## Quixtar (May 27, 2011)

Singapore_Blue1 said:


> Not loaned...Bought outright actually. I talked Joe into selling him to me. So my male will mature out in a month or two..Do you want me to look you up when I am done with him then?


It's alright, my female definitely won't be big enough by then. You've got the best shot at this, so good luck with your breeding!


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Update*

Well my Xenesthis sp. White male matured out last night.  He is large and beautiful. I will post some pics in a couple of days after he hardens up. So I have begun to pump up my female pretty heavily. This should be a lot of fun.


----------



## synyster (Jun 8, 2011)

Be sure to keep the thread updated on the breeding project! I hope it will be a successful sac if you produce one. Too bad Can/US can't really work out together on shipping T's!! Good luck


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Jun 8, 2011)

synyster said:


> Be sure to keep the thread updated on the breeding project! I hope it will be a successful sac if you produce one. Too bad Can/US can't really work out together on shipping T's!! Good luck


I will keep it updated and thank you.  I wish that was the case as well...


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Update...*

Well the male finally built a sperm web last night....So now comes the fun part.... I put the male into the females cage this morning. He was quite aggressive after making his sperm web so I felt comfortable leaving him in with the female due to his size and new temperament. When I get home later I am planning on putting on a pair of leather gloves and assisting the male by lifting up the female. (Spider rape) so to speak.  I am doing this for two reasons. The first is because sometimes the males have a hard time lifting the female high enough to get insertions and my female is one big girl.  The second is the last time I did it this way I ended up with 254 babies. I am planning on using him for the next week or so and then he has a date elsewhere too...


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Jul 8, 2011)

*There was an insertion*

Well the title says it all. I had a successful insertion.  I plan on pairing them again later this evening. I want babies of this species soooooo bad....:}:}


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Well I paired them up again this morning and I witnessed a successful insertion. The male got one palp in for sure. The female was very receptive and showed no aggression toward the male. The last insertion was not witnessed by me so this will be the first that I know for sure happened. I will pair them again later tonight and take pictures for all to see.


----------



## Comatose (Jul 14, 2011)

Sounds like it's moving along well! My fingers are crossed for ya!


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Jul 14, 2011)

I appreciate it..So far so good. I will just be curious if she lays in the fall or waits till spring..That is of course saying I do get a sac...


----------



## synyster (Jul 14, 2011)

Best of luck! I was eager to get an update on this breeding project ;P

Hopefully the sac will drop this fall. I'm not sure if anyone has info on breeding this sp. As far as I know, there's no info in the breeding reports...

Once again i'll say, keep the thread updated!


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Jul 14, 2011)

synyster said:


> Best of luck! I was eager to get an update on this breeding project ;P
> 
> Hopefully the sac will drop this fall. I'm not sure if anyone has info on breeding this sp. As far as I know, there's no info in the breeding reports...
> 
> Once again i'll say, keep the thread updated!


Yeah I don't believe there are any breeding reports.  Also I don't know of anyone who has info on breeding this particular species. That being said it should be similar to breeding X. immanis. I will be sending the male out for another date here shortly so maybe we can get some more babies in the hobby.


----------



## Comatose (Jul 14, 2011)

You should research it... I've never heard of a successful breeding in the US, or even an attempted breeding. You could be the first!


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Comatose said:


> You should research it... I've never heard of a successful breeding in the US, or even an attempted breeding. You could be the first!


I have searched it and came up with nothing!!! I guess there is a first for everything....


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 14, 2011)

Singapore_Blue1 said:


> When I get home later I am planning on putting on a pair of leather gloves and assisting the male by lifting up the female. (Spider rape) so to speak. ... The second is the last time I did it this way I ended up with 254 babies. I am planning on using him for the next week or so and then he has a date elsewhere too...


254 of what babies? Xenesthis sp 'White'?


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Anastasia said:


> 254 of what babies? Xenesthis sp 'White'?


LOL I wish!!!! No that was E. weijenberghi. My guess is I would end up with no where near that many. I would be shocked if I get 30-50 with a successful sack. But who knows I may just find out.


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Update*

Well I paired them up again tonight and had success and guess what I got it all on camera....So now all I have to do is go to walmart to get a cd so I can download it on here for all to see. 

If someone would kindly PM me and tell me how to download a video on here I would greatly appreciate it since I have no clue of how to do it.


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Aug 20, 2011)

*Update....*

Well they were bred on several occasions together...I got all of it on video ( which i will be uploading on youtube) ...The last time they were bred the female I guess had enough of him and nailed him...She consumed the male and all that was left was legs. She has now begun to do maintenance to her burrow which is highly unusual for her..:biggrin::biggrin: I don't want to get my hopes up however she is digging quite a bit and she is far from due for a molt....I am hoping she will lay in the next week or so....Only time will tell


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Aug 20, 2011)

I was wondering if you had a link to the youtube page? thanks!


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Aug 20, 2011)

YellowBrickRoad said:


> I was wondering if you had a link to the youtube page? thanks!


I have to upload it yet but I am planning on doing that on Monday which is my day off... Also I noticed you have a large male Xenesthis sp white on your profile...With or without success you should send him my way when he matures


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Aug 20, 2011)

Funny you should say that. lol... The GF and I were just talking about what to do with him.  I'll hold onto him and watch him mature, and when he does I'll be getting in touch with you.


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I thought I would update this project...My female has been digging a lot in her burrow.(which she never does) She has almost totally enclosed herself in her burrow and she isn't due for a molt so its looking good....(maybe an eggsack coming???)


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Well looks like I was correct...She is now in the process of creating her eggsack!!!!!


----------



## dactylus (Nov 9, 2011)

Sounds great, keep us posted!


----------



## ImDeadly (Nov 9, 2011)

Too cool man!


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Nov 10, 2011)

OK, Thought I would update.....She has officially laid the sac and is now on top of it....It is about the size of a tangerine....Dec 10th is D Day


----------



## ImDeadly (Nov 10, 2011)

Thats my B-day! Well my fingers are crossed. Good luck.


----------



## Singapore_Blue1 (Nov 10, 2011)

ImDeadly said:


> Thats my B-day! Well my fingers are crossed. Good luck.


Lol haha Thanks I am optimistic :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 29, 2011)

any news? how is it looking?


----------



## Hendersoniana (Dec 29, 2011)

Singapore_Blue1 said:


> I have to upload it yet but I am planning on doing that on Monday which is my day off... Also I noticed you have a large male Xenesthis sp white on your profile...With or without success you should send him my way when he matures


Yeah are there any updates? Sounds interesting . Im sure you have uploaded the video ^ by now!


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm wondering what ever came of this. I can't find any updates.


----------



## BrettG (Feb 28, 2012)

No updates normally are not good,LOL. That,and I swear I saw this female FS recently,unless he had multiples.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Feb 28, 2012)

BrettG said:


> No updates normally are not good,LOL. That,and I swear I saw this female FS recently,unless he had multiples.


Yea, I saw the female FS also. Was just curious. I never hear of these guys.


----------

